# Skipper Art Takes a Turn at Multiple Sclerosis!!



## dj1096 (Feb 24, 2013)

I am not sure if anyone lives near me in NW Oklahoma but after years of being bed bound I am going to be doing my first fundraiser. I will post pictures of both of them this year but if you live near Cleveland Oklahoma then drop by and say hi. If not then at least checkout the link.

Loving being alive again!

http://main.nationalmssociety.org/site/TR?px=9100141&fr_id=20456&pg=personal


----------

